# Foreclosure trash out pricing?



## Clevelander (Jul 25, 2015)

Hello, I'm interested in starting up a foreclosure trash out business and was wondering what the standard pricing is for this kind of service. Also, would it be more beneficial to rent a dumpster for the trash out or buy a box truck and haul the junk myself?

Thanks


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

search is your friend. this has been cover multiple times. free advise dont be another minnow swimming with sharks.


----------



## Clevelander (Jul 25, 2015)

hammerhead said:


> search is your friend. this has been cover multiple times. free advise dont be another minnow swimming with sharks.


I've done searches and have had no luck. Can you point me in the right direction?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

found by typing in standard pricing.
http://www.preservationtalk.com/search.php?searchid=1014322


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Clevelander said:


> Hello, I'm interested in starting up a foreclosure trash out business and was wondering what the standard pricing is for this kind of service. Also, would it be more beneficial to rent a dumpster for the trash out or buy a box truck and haul the junk myself?
> 
> Thanks





Do yourself a favor. Before jumping spend a few hours reading here on this forum to familiarize yourself on what you are getting into.


----------



## ljacobs (Jul 25, 2015)

They don't want to pay very well for trash outs.


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

*Pricing*

 HA All i can find is $20CY! I asked for more because of the weight/location. They come back with $25! i turned it down. I know a guy who does em for that...his dad owns a trash hauling business therefore thats where he makes up cost. I hear that when you could bid on them you could get $37-50 a cube. If anyone has more info please respond:thumbsup:

Otherwise i just dont see you making $ on them between the roll off cost or dump runs/fees. Paying your help etc. DO NOT do a sales Clean! They pay like **** max $250 and you will be there for waay too long because these places are disgusting. I mean rotting food, soiled baby diapers, dead rodents, years of dirt/filth and feces. Just nasty!




Clevelander said:


> Hello, I'm interested in starting up a foreclosure trash out business and was wondering what the standard pricing is for this kind of service. Also, would it be more beneficial to rent a dumpster for the trash out or buy a box truck and haul the junk myself?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

One of the things we have done...we quit the order mill...
we bill for our services we will not allow you to pay us want you want or pay us when you get paid...
I'm actually getting numerous requests from new people on specific companies...one company told a guy after he asked for a contract...

It is unfortunate you will not be able to work with us...


I see the same questions are being recycled again...amazing...


----------

